# Fast Ferment Sample Yeast



## Kiwifirst (28/6/15)

I have just made vienna lager with the Wyeast Munich 2308. I built a 2.3L starter and pitched but kept some aside for a fast ferment sample.
The FF sample is now done and I have a pretty decent looking yeast cake in the jar and was wondering if there is any reason why I can't fridge this and use it to build a new starter. I am assuming any DMS present in the FF sample from the warm temp is only in the wort itself. I am also assuming that if I build a starter from this at 13c the yeast will just carry on as per the original starter.

Just seems a waste to through out what looks like a pretty nice healthy cake.


----------



## Black n Tan (28/6/15)

If you are confident with your sanitation procedures go for it, but you will need to step it up, can't just throw it in a 2L starter.


----------



## Kiwifirst (28/6/15)

Thanks for that. What kind of slurry


----------



## Kiwifirst (28/6/15)

Try that again

What kind if slurry volume would would you look at building from. So let's say I ran a 250ml sample and have approx 30ml of slurry. Normally I'd chuck that in a 1l then a 3L.


----------



## Black n Tan (28/6/15)

30mL of yeast slurry sounds an awful lot for 250mL of wort?? May be you could go 1L but I would be more included to go smaller first of all, say 500mL then step up. But it really depends on the estimate of the number of yeast in the slurry and that his very difficult for me to estimate. Have a look at MrMalty or YeastCalc to give you a better idea of the number of yeast in your slurry.

EDIT: after more thought a 1L starter is probably OK. I guess the 250mL FF sample is really just a 250mL starter, so makes sense to step to 1L.


----------



## Yob (28/6/15)

30ml of yeast (compact) is what's in a WL vial or a smack pack, I'd go right into 3l if you have a flask, 

Split the resultant into 5 vials, freeze. (or pitch) and keep going


----------



## Kiwifirst (29/6/15)

I think I got a lot of slurry because I took too much yeast from the starter. I poured some wort onto the 3L starter cake swirled and slopped some into a jar then added more wort to that. It was done in about 36 hours. 1.050 - 1.009


----------



## Kiwifirst (29/6/15)

Freeze? Sigh now I am going to have read up on that. My yeasts are sitting in the fridge. This Munich was at least 6 mths in the fridge and kicked off pretty good in the starter.


----------

